# Help



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi. Im a new member and I can't get to my settings to change my password or accept friend requests. Do I need to be on a desktop to be able to do those things? I don't know who the mods are so I don't know who to ask.
Thanks!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TAM. EleGirl,Deejo and CoffeeAmore are a few of the mods and I believe they are currently logged in. Good luck.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi. Thanks. I actually just had the wrong view. I got it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

